# Awesome work table that I've got to build!



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I thought this was an excellent work table idea, and I'm going to build one myself. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OnF6_V28DM[/ame]


----------



## Fredneck (May 25, 2012)

interesting, but i had to smile at one point.

"cut out the center of the rotor and bevel it" has been filed under "easy for YOU to say"


----------



## Mikeburg (Oct 15, 2012)

Isn't the bevel on the top rotor upside down? IDK!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Hmmmmm now you got me to thinking TB.


----------



## cviola2005 (Feb 16, 2016)

Maybe he beveled the top to give just that little bit more of an angle on the table?


----------

